# I believe in jesus as my savior, fiance doesnt but loves god.



## Nee

I am dealing with a very hard issue at this time. I love the lord with all my heart and know that jesus is my savior. Through him we are saved. " Believe on the lord jesus christ and you shall be saved" as the bible teaches. My fiance doesnt believe the bible is totally true. He thinks men hav corrupted it and not everything is true. He believes its a good book and that jesus is the son on god but doesnt believe in the trinity. He thinks that is worshiping two god not One. I want him to except the lord as his personally savior so we have a good foundation before we get married. I want a man who will turn to the word as our guide and have that very important thing in commom. He says he feels very close to god and loves him very much. He will go to church with me and likes to learn from the pastor. Hes such a wonderful man and has a beautiful heart. He says i am making him feel bad about his belief and i cant force him to believe what i do. He says we have so much love for each other and get along very well but i am willing to through all of this away for this one issue. Will i be happy without this in common. I love him so much it tearing me apart. I am older and my kids are grown so it doesnt have a bearing on how we will raise our kids. He has everything i want in a man but this . Im so confused. He said he will meet with a pastor just to talk so i know hes willing to learn. If he doesnt change should i marry him?


----------



## misspuppy

Wow this a very hard one in deed. But here is my take on it.

When dealing with religion in a relationship, both parties can be as one, just because he does not believe everything in the Bible, does not mean he is not spiritual, He does believe in God, and that is a strong thing, he does respect you enough to attend the services with you and listen to the teachings, Remember you can not force/should not force your beliefs on anyone, that is NOT what the Lord teaches, he teaches to respect those around you. The Lord gives us free agency, and allows us to do what we think is right. In My relationship with hubby of 8+ yrs, he was a returned missionary for the LDS, and after coming back he decided that he would always and forever believe in God and Jesus Christ, but, not some of the teachings, which is fine with me, i also Believe whole heartily in the Lord and his blessings, and attend services as i see fit and when i need some guidance.

Not all couples have to be 100% in common with one another, it is the differences that make you love one another and get along. Religion, IMHO, is a personal choice, and should not be forced onto one another. I know of many couples where 1 will attend and give it their all to a religion and the other does not. and they turn out to be just fine...

I respect your choice to love the Lord and Jesus Christ, However, i would suggest that you not force this on him, it sounds like he is willing to accept some things about the Church and not others, and that is OK. We are all different and spiritual in our own way, and you should love and accept him for who he is. 


Good luck in your choice, but remember, it is the differences that make us a couple.


----------



## Nee

Thank you for the imput i have received about my differences with my fiance. I would appreciate any other comments and advice on this subject. Thank you again.


----------



## Blanca

I think you need to take a deep breath and realize everything is going to be OK. Its very confusing for you so dont rush a solution. everything will work out but the answers will come slowly. 

I think meditation really helps with issues like these. It teaches you not to judge how you are feeling, but simply to feel it and accept it. The solutions come because you stop judging yourself long enough to feel what is right for you. It teaches you to appreciate the experience instead of being afraid of it, and to live in the moment instead of worrying about what might happen.


----------

